
Introducing the Google+ Share Button - cleverjake
http://googleplusplatform.blogspot.com/2012/04/introducing-google-share-button.html
======
polyfractal
Is this as slow as the PlusOne widget? I pulled all the PlusOne buttons from
my site because, even with asynchronous loading, they were taking ages to load
and seriously affecting performance of my site.

Totally unacceptable considering that Twitter and Facebook both loaded in
under a second.

~~~
recoiledsnake
Agreed, same here, Twitter seems to be the most well behaved followed by
Facebook but +1 is atrocious.

Also, will this now support IE7? The earlier one did not.

